# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Los embalses MÁS....

## Luján

Haciendo un análisis de las listas existentes en las web de la Sociedad Española de Presas y Embalses (SEPREM) y en el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MMAMRM), donde se encuentran 1266 obras hidráulicas, entre presas, diques de collado, derivaciones y azudes he recuperado los siguientes ránkings:

*Presas más altas (desde cimentación a coronación):*
Son 40 las presas que superan los 100m de altura, las 10 más altas son:


 ALMENDRA (Duero), 202m CANALES (Guadalquivir), 157.5m CANELLES (Ebro), 151m PORTAS, LAS (Norte), 141m ALDEADAVILA (Duero), 139.5m TOUS (Júcar), 135.5m SUSQUEDA (C.I.Cataluña), 135m EL ATAZAR (Tajo), 134m BEZNAR (Med. Andaluza), 134m QUENTAR (Guadalquivir), 133m


*Embalses más voluminosos (Volumen de agua máximo de diseño):*
Son 27 los embalses que sobrepasan los 500Hm³, de ellos estos 11 superan los 1000Hm³


 LA SERENA (Guadiana), 3219Hm³ JOSE MARIA DE ORIOL (ALCANTARA II) (Tajo), 3162Hm³ ALMENDRA (Duero), 2648.64Hm³ BUENDIA (Tajo), 1638Hm³ MEQUINENZA (Ebro), 1530Hm³ YESA (RTO.) (Ebro), 1525.09Hm³ CIJARA (Guadiana), 1505Hm³ VALDECAÑAS (Tajo), 1446Hm³ RICOBAYO (Duero), 1200Hm³ ALARCON (Júcar), 1112Hm³ IZNAJAR (Guadalquivir), 1067Hm³


*Presas más antiguas:*
Las presas del Cornalbo y Prosperpina (Guadiana), construidas por los romanos no tienen fecha exacta, pero se supone el año 130. Son, con mucho (1000 años), las más antiguas de España.En total son 23 las presas anteriores a 1800, 12 de ellas anteriores a 1700


 CORNALBO (Guadiana), 130 PROSERPINA (Guadiana), 130 ALMANSA (Júcar), 1384 VALDAJOS (Tajo), 1530 EL EMBOCADOR (Tajo), 1530 CHARCA ARROYO DE LA LUZ (Tajo), 1558 GRANJILLA 2 (Tajo), 1560 ALBUERA SAN JORGE (Tajo), 1577 TIBI (Júcar), 1594 ELCHE (Júcar), 1640 GRANJILLA 1 (Tajo), 1660 ALBUERA CASABAYA (Guadiana), 1693


*Presas más largas (Mayor longitud de coronación):*
Existen 31 obras únicas con longitud de coronación superior a 1000m, de las cuales 10 superan los 1500m


 MUELA, LA (BOMBEO) (Júcar), 4500m GOSSAN (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 2832m MEDIAJO (Norte), 2782m ROSARITO (DIQUE DEL COLLADO) (Tajo), 2650m BARCENA (DIQUE DEL COLLADO) (Norte), 2381.6m AGUZADERA, LA (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 2169m MOHEDA ALTA (Guadiana), 2040m ANDEVALO (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 1830m SOTONERA, LA (DIQUE DEL COLLADO 1) (Ebro), 1631.53m GARGALIGAS (guadiana), 1590m

Aquí hay algo de trampa, pues en el depósito superior de La Muela se representa el perímetro.
Si seleccionamos sólo las presas principales (retirando las balsas, azudes y diques de collado) nos quedamos con 24 presas que superan el kilómetro de longitud y 10 que superan los 1300m


GOSSAN (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 2832m MEDIAJO (Norte), 2782m AGUZADERA, LA (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 2169m MOHEDA ALTA (Guadiana), 2040m ANDEVALO (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 1830m GARGALIGAS (guadiana), 1590m LOTETA, LA (Ebro), 1472.2m AGUA (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 1400m BARBATE (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 1359m MANZANARES EL REAL (Tajo), 1355.2m CASTREJON (Tajo), 1336m

En el caso de que queramos ver qué conjunto de obras (presas principales y diques accesorios) son los mayores, se obtiene una lista de 17 infraestructuras que superan los 1000m de longitud conjunta.


SOTONERA, LA (Ebro), 3866.17m ALMENDRA (Duero), 3602.64m ROSARITO (Tajo), 2773.35m LAVERNE (Ebro), 2570.7m BARCENA (Norte), 2547.6m PEDRERA, LA (Segura), 2271m TAJO DE LA ENCANTADA (C. Mediterránea Andaluza), 1985m MONTEAGUDO DE LAS VICARIAS (Ebro), 1838m BARBATE (C. Atlántica Andaluza), 1744m GUILLENA (Guadalquivir), 1652m PORTAJE (Tajo), 1524.55m JOSE BAUTISTA (Segura), 1240m ALMOCHUEL (Ebro), 1231.21m RIVERA DE GATA (Tajo), 1208m URRUNAGA (Ebro), 1117m AGUILAR DE CAMPOO (Duero), 1032.5m CERNADILLA (Duero), 1032m


*Embalses a mayor altitud (Embalses con la cotas de cauce, de cimentación, de coronación o de NMN a mayor altitud):*
No se tienen todas las cotas de todos los embalses, por eso las listas podrán variar ampliamente.

Por cota de cimentación:
Existe la asombrosa colección de 33 embalses cimentados a cota superior a 2000m de los que 13 están por encima de los 2350m. Todos estos embalses se encuentran en Lérida o Huesca (Cuenca del Ebro), excepto el más alto de todos, que se encuentra en Granada (Cuenca del Guadalquivir)


 LAGUNA DE LAS YEGUAS (Granada).2878.6m MARBORE (Huesca), 2589.96m SABURO (Lérida), 2524.17m BRAMATUERO SUPERIOR (Huesca), 2522.95m MAR (Lérida), 2425.24m REGUERA (Lérida), 2409.41m COLOMINA (Lérida), 2397.87m BRAZATO (Huesca), 2375.7m AZULES (Huesca), 2374m RIBANEGRA (Lérida), 2369.58m MORERA (LAGO) (Lérida), 2361.77m AMITGES DE RATERA (Lérida), 2358.5m SALADO (Lérida), 2350.17m

Por cota de cauce:
En este caso son 31 los embalses que superan los 2000m, según los datos existentes. De estos 31, sólo 12 superan los 2350m de altura


LAGUNA DE LAS YEGUAS (Granada), 2882.8m SABURO (Lérida), 2529.07m BRAMATUERO SUPERIOR (Lérida), 2524.45m MAR (Lérida), 2431.24m REGUERA (Lérida), 2414.41m COLOMINA (Lérida), 2405.17m BRAZATO (Lérida), 2384.89m AZULES (Lérida), 2375.5m RIBANEGRA (Lérida), 2372.08m MORERA (LAGO) (Lérida), 2365.87m AMITGES DE RATERA (Lérida), 2361.5m SALADO (Lérida), 2352.07m

Por cota de coronación:
Ahora los embalses situados más alto que 2000m son 35, de los que 14 superan los 2350m de altitud


LAGUNA DE LAS YEGUAS (Granada), 2900m MARBORE (Lérida), 2593.96m SABURO (Lérida), 2534.57m BRAMATUERO SUPERIOR (Lérida), 2530.25m MAR (Lérida), 2435.74m REGUERA (Lérida), 2429.01m COLOMINA (Lérida), 2413.37m BRAZATO (Lérida), 2395.7m AZULES (Lérida), 2380.5m RIBANEGRA (Lérida), 2376.89m MORERA (LAGO) (Lérida), 2374.87m URDICETO (Lérida), 2370.44m AMITGES DE RATERA (Lérida), 2369.5m SALADO (Lérida), 2369.07m

Por cota de Nivel Máximo Nominal:
Por último, son 30 embalses los que superan en este caso los 2000m, de los que 13 están por encima de los 2350m


 LAGUNA DE LAS YEGUAS (Granada), 2897.5m SABURO (Lérida), 2533.97m BRAMATUERO SUPERIOR (Lérida), 2530m MARBORE (Lérida), 2493.7m MAR (Lérida), 2435.24m REGUERA (Lérida), 2428.37m BRAZATO (Lérida), 2395.45m AZULES (Lérida), 2380m RIBANEGRA (Lérida), 2376.69m MORERA (LAGO) (Lérida), 2374.87m AMITGES DE RATERA (Lérida), 2369.25m URDICETO (Lérida), 2368.8m SALADO (Lérida), 2366.57m


Como curiosidad, decir que los embalses situados a menor cota de cimentación, de los que que existen datos fiables son los siguientes:


 CHANZA (C. Atlántica andaluza), -19m ALCALA DEL RIO (Guadalquivir), -8m GERGAL (Guadalquivir), -6,5m PORTAL, EL (C. Atlántica andaluza), -3m


*Embalses con mayor superficie (Embalses con mayor superficie de lámina de agua):*
Son 65 los embalses que superan las 1000 hectáreas de superficie, de los que 29 superan las 2000has, 17 las 3000has y 13 superan las 4000has


 SERENA, LA (Guadiana), 13949has JOSE MARIA DE ORIOL (ALCANTARA II) (Tajo), 10400has ALMENDRA (Duero), 8650has BUENDIA (Tajo), 8255,83has MEQUINENZA (Ebro), 7540has ALARCON (Júcar), 6840has CIJARA (Guadiana), 6470,67has EBRO (Ebro), 6253has ALANGE (Guadiana), 5147has ORELLANA (Guadiana), 4863has RICOBAYO (Duero), 4775has GABRIEL Y GALAN (Tajo), 4683has


*Obras más voluminosas (Presas con mayor volumen de cuerpo):*
Hay muchas Obras hidráhulicas de las que no hay datos de volumen de cuerpo, de las que sí tienen valores hay 64 obras que superan el millón de m³ (1Hm³), de las que 30 superan los 2Hm³ y tan sólo 11 superan los 4Hm³ de volumen de cuerpo de presa.


 TOUS (Júcar), 8,030Hm³ CUEVAS DE ALMANZORA (C. Mediterránea andaluza), 7,874Hm³ CANALES (Guadalquivir), 7,248Hm³ RAMBLA DE ALGECIRAS (Segura), 5,550Hm³ PEDRERA, LA (Segura), 5,547Hm³ BISCARRUES (Ebro), 5,011Hm³ VIÑUELA, LA (C. Mediterránea andaluza), 4,800Hm³ MEDIAJO (Norte), 4,700Hm³ SANTA MARTA DE MAGASCA (Tajo), 4,526Hm³ YESA (RTO.) (Ebro), 4,250Hm³ BENINAR (C. Mediterránea andaluza), 4,056Hm³


*Embalses con mayor cuenca (Embalses con mayor cuenca de aporte):*
Son 38 embalses de los listados los que superan los 10000Km² de cuenca de aporte, de los que 25 superan los 20000Km² y 14 los 40000Km².


CENTENILLO, EL (Guadalquivir), 111645Km²FLIX (Ebro), 82300Km²RIBARROJA (Ebro), 80823Km²SAUCELLE (Duero), 73715Km²ALDEADAVILA (Duero), 73458Km²CASTRO (Duero), 63196Km²VILLALCAMPO (Duero), 62960Km²CEDILLO (Tajo), 59000Km²MEQUINENZA (Ebro), 55000Km²JOSE MARIA DE ORIOL (ALCANTARA II) (Tajo), 51916Km²ALCALA DEL RIO (Guadalquivir), 46860Km²SAN ROMAN (Duero), 45950Km²CANTILLANA (Guadalquivir), 45000Km²MONTIJO (Guadiana), 42000Km²


Como dato curioso para los Canarios, existen 129 embalses nacionales que tienen una capacidad mayor que la total para las Islas Canarias (84.77Hm³ repartidos en 80 presas). Eliminando de las estadísticas canarias la Presa de Soria (32.3Hm³) el volumen para Canarias queda en 52.47Hm³, siendo en este caso 176 los embalses que superan dicha capacidad.

----------


## juanlo

Excelente trabajo Luján.
Te habra costado tu tiempo. 
Muchas gracias.
Este tema de merece que lo Adhieras.

----------


## Luján

Se supone que lo había adherido  :Frown: . Voy a ello.

Sí que me ha costado tiempo, pero no tanto quizás como parece, pues pude rescatar la gran mayoría de los datos de forma automática de la web de la SEPREM, tapando los huecos con los datos del MMA, que al fin y al cabo son casi los mismos.

----------


## REEGE

Que bien que me viene ésto Luján!!! Muchas Gracias por tu aporte y seguimos aprendiendo cada día más cositas de éstas estructuras  tan necesarias y que tanto trabajo nos están dando éste año hidrológico!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

Necesario diría yo este post, una recopilación de datos que si se enteran los estudiantes de ESO ... :Smile: 

estupenda información Luján  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  Impresionante Luján...vaya ración de valerianas te habrás tenido que tomar para calmar las neuronas con tantos datos... :Big Grin: 

Excelente trabajo. Estupendo. Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Menudo trabajo te has currado Luján :EEK!: 

Muchas Gracias

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Muy buen trabajo Luján, si yo fuera el jefe ya estaria pensando en subirte el sueldo  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias por toda la información.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## OKTAVIO

Gran trabajo Lujan. Me has ahorrado una buena faena pues estaba tratando de proponer un ranking de las presas mas altas.¿ a que te refieres con lo de volumen maximo de diseño? ¿tiene algo que ver con el problema de Contreras, por poner un ejemplo?

----------


## Luján

> Gran trabajo Lujan. Me has ahorrado una buena faena pues estaba tratando de proponer un ranking de las presas mas altas.¿ a que te refieres con lo de volumen maximo de diseño? ¿tiene algo que ver con el problema de Contreras, por poner un ejemplo?


El volumen máximo de diseño que puse es el "volumen máximo normal"  o lo que es lo mismo, el volumen que implica el 100% de capacidad. Otra forma de decirlo es que es el volumen máximo nominal.

En principio no tiene nada que ver con lo de Contreras, sólo que cuando sea oficial el cambio de volumen de este embalse, este dato será el que cambie, y me tocará actualizar mi pequeña base de datos. :Frown:

----------


## tescelma

Vaya recopilatorio más interesante y vaya curro. Buen criterio el de fijarlo.

Supongo que estas abierto a posibles ampliaciones, yo te propongo algunas:
- Longitud de costas.
- Longitud total de embalse.
- Pueblos anegados y/o población desplazada.
- Potencia instalada.
- Máxima producción eléctrica en un año.
- Capacidad de aliviaderos.
- ...

SALUDOS

----------


## Luján

> Vaya recopilatorio más interesante y vaya curro. Buen criterio el de fijarlo.
> 
> Supongo que estas abierto a posibles ampliaciones, yo te propongo algunas:
> - Longitud de costas.
> - Longitud total de embalse.
> - Pueblos anegados y/o población desplazada.
> - Potencia instalada.
> - Máxima producción eléctrica en un año.
> - Capacidad de aliviaderos.
> ...


Yo sí estoy abierto a ampliarlo, el problema es que las fichas del Ministerio (de donde he sacado los datos) no dan para mucho más.

----------


## ben-amar

He aprendido hoy, en 3 horas, mas que en años. Todavía creia que Iznajar seguia siendo el 3º de ESpaña (muestra de mi atraso). Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes y, Lujan, enhorabuena por el trabajito; gracias de nuevo

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo con los ránkings de "los embalses más", pongo aquí el de las presas con menor relación longitud/altura. Esto es las presas que aparentan más altura respecto a su longitud.

Estas son las 10 más con el indice longitud/altura más pequeño. Las que tienen el valor menor a 1 es que son más altas que largas.

CEGUILLA (DUERO), Gravedad; 1.06Hm³ 22.85m 40m; *0.57*ISBERT (JÚCAR), Arco Gravedad; 0.6Hm³ 18m 29m; *0.62*CAMARILLAS (SEGURA), Gravedad; 35.84Hm³ 32m 43.5; *0.74*SOMIEDO (NORTE), Gravedad; 0.02Hm³ 18m 24m; *0.75*JOCICA, LA (NORTE), Bóveda; 0.4Hm³ 66m 87m; *0.76*FUENTE DEL AZUFRE (NORTE), Gravedad; 2.5Hm³ 40m 50.4m; *0.79*GORCH BLAU (BALEARES), Gravedad; 6.92Hm³ 45m 50m; *0.9*NOVIA, LA / VIEJA, LA (SEGURA), Gravedad; 0.83Hm³ 41.1m 41.48m; *0.99*MONTEJAQUE (GUADALQUIVIR), Arco Gravedad; 36Hm³ 84m 83.75m; *1*RELLEU (JÚCAR), Bóveda; 0.6Hm³ 34m 31.85m; *1.07*

----------

